# Washington Post app/subscription wants renewal



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My Fire's free Washington Post app subscription expires in two days.  I can renew for another 6 months for 1 dollar which is a good deal since I do like the app, but it says once the 6 months is over it will automatically renew at $3.99 a month.  I definitely don't want to pay that much for it.  

Questions: 
1. If I do the 6-month for a dollar renewal, how hard would it be to cancel the subscription later? I haven't ever done any subscriptions before.

2. How many of you are using this app? What do you think of it/how much would you pay for it?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I renewed. I really like the App. No, I did not want a monthly charge, but I decided to keep it so far. I don't have a comparison, since I don't have or read any other newspapers online. You can read the stories in the app & I can also click on the articles in my email or go to their website if I want. What I like is that if you want to learn more about the articles, you can click on links to learn more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I buy the kindle edition and the Fire app is included . . . . I check the app some times, but mostly just read on my Voyage.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm leaning toward not renewing it. I like the app better than just using a web browser to read news, but it is a little buggy, crashes sometimes--especially if I tap a link to something from within a story. 

The Kindle edition sounds interesting, though. At least that wouldn't crash (I assume). It doesn't mention that renewing the Fire app would get me the Kindle edition with it, but having both options might be good. I guess if I decide I want it, I should let this expire and then buy it as a Kindle edition which would get me the app as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> I'm leaning toward not renewing it. I like the app better than just using a web browser to read news, but it is a little buggy, crashes sometimes--especially if I tap a link to something from within a story.
> 
> The Kindle edition sounds interesting, though. At least that wouldn't crash (I assume). It doesn't mention that renewing the Fire app would get me the Kindle edition with it, but having both options might be good. I guess if I decide I want it, I should let this expire and then buy it as a Kindle edition which would get me the app as well.


To clarify . . . . subscribing to the kindle edition, which is $11.99 a month, would, I believe, allow you access to the app for free. Same as subscribing to the print edition, if I'm not mistaken.

The kindle edition contains all the stories of the newspaper, often on picture per story. It doesn't have classifieds or sports box scores, or comics. And no adverts. Works well on either eInk or Fire devices. It's delivered daily as long as WiFi is turned on . . . you pick which device . . . but is also available to any device on the account. I've occasionally discovered glitches in the preparation . . . like where they forgot to put the headline and, instead, it just says 'headline goes here'. Also there's one picture that seems to pop up frequently. I think it's an image that gets inserted automatically when there's a call for a picture but they don't have one. Sort of the visual version of the 'lorem ipsum' paragraph. 

Still, I like it . . . I never read the paper through _on paper_. Too messy . . . hands end up all inky . . . and I can check out comics and sports scores on line, so it works for me.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info.   I was just thinking, wouldn't it be nice to have that app on the Fire TV Stick? Then you could lean back in your recliner with your coffee and read it on the big screen. But the app is shown as not compatible with my TV stick.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did renew for $1. The Fire app is well-done - as it should be. I actually don't read it all that often, never much cared for the Post even when we lived in NoVA and is was our "local" paper.  

I'll set a reminder to cancel before I get billed. I've picked up a few subscriptions for magazines for the Fire and they're simple to cancel - go to the App Store, then Your Subscriptions.  You can turn off Auto-Renewal there.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

That's probably what I should have done, but I decided to go ahead and let it lapse now.  I've noticed that on weekends there is only maybe one new story in each section, so it was really just weekdays that you got a good set of new stories. I read in the reviews that the Fire app is just selected stories from the paper, which makes sense because it's probably a fair amount of work to port them over.  It is a nice app, though-- much better than a regular web browser interface.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Em, thanks for letting us know how to find the subscriptions to cancel. I hadn't gotten a chance to check this out yet. I'm not planning on cancelling the Post App at the moment, but it's nice where to go if I do want to.


----------

